# Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?



## carphunterNRW (14. Februar 2007)

Bin über alle Infos dankbar.....

Werden Ende Juni 1 Woche Gas geben......

Viele Grüße,
CarphunterNrw


----------



## carphunterNRW (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

Niemand ne Info hierzu?


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

Hej, hej CarphunterNRW,
habe Dein erstes posting verpasst, dehalb erst heute...
Ich war 2003 (im heissen Sommer) in der Nähe von Mullsjö in einem privatem Ferienhaus und bin auch am Straken fischen gegangen. Der Seee ist sicher an die 10 km lang aber sehr schmal, der Fluss Tidan fliesst hindurch, dadurch merkt man an den schmalsten Stellen eine leichte Strömung. Vom Land aus habe ich nur Barsche(viele) und zwei Schleien erwischt. Dann habe ich mir gegen ein hochprozentiges Mitbringsel von einem Schweden ein einfaches Motorboot geliehen und bin die Strecke nördlich von Mullsjö mit einer Rute schleppend unterwegs gewesen. Da ich damals noch kein Echo hatte, kann ich über die Tiefen nichts sagen. Bin so 15 Meter vom Ufer gefahren. Einen Tag habe ich nichts gefangen, den zweiten (es war trübes Wetter) konnte ich nach einer halben Stunde zurück fahren, weil ich da  bereits zwei Esox 71 und 87 hatte (ich fange nur für die Pfanne nicht zum Spass). Dann war ich noch ein drittes mal mit Boot in südlicher Richtung. Da musste ich  einen untermassigen Zander und zwei untermassige Hechte wieder rein setzen und nahm nur einen (hab nicht gemessen 75-er)  mit, welcher dann bis zu unserer Abreise reichte. Deinem Namen nach willst Du sicher mal auf Karpfen probieren? Hab leider keine Infos darüber. Fiskecord ist für den Straken nötig, aber nicht teuer. Forellen oder Saiblinge habe ich fressen/spielen gesehen aber keine gefangen (Aal nicht versucht). Von da aus bin ich dann noch eine Woche an den nördlichen Vettern gefahren. In den Schären von Olshammar und nördlich davon - der Wahnsinn, was Hechte anbetrifft; dort ist auch mein Rekordhecht >1m her. Als ich den aus dem Wasser zog, ist der Wasserstand geringer geworden. lol
Gruss Schwefi


----------



## carphunterNRW (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

Hi Schwefi,

danke sschonmal für die Infos,

in Schweden werden wir nicht auf Karpfen angeln. Eher auf Hecht etc. 

Aber ich glaube es gibt 2 Straken in der Nähe des Vättern. Du warst an dem länglichen glaub ich. Wir sind an dem, der aussieht wie ein H. 

Kannste mal bei google map "Borensberg" eigeben. Etwas nördlich von Borensberg ist der Straken.......


----------



## qtarantino (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

ja es gibt 2 Straken, einer 30 km lang einer 10 km lang

der kleine liegt zwischen växjö und lammhult und der größere westlich vom vättern, wo auch mullsjö liegt.

gruß
frank


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

und carphuntzer meint den dritten. Der liegt rechts/östlich des Vättern bei Motala und sieht tatsächlich wie ein 'H' aus. Ich war schon mehrfach in dieser Gegend, aber den See habe ich noch nicht beangelt. Habe leider keine Infos dazu, aber wenn man ohnehin 'nur' auf Hecht gehen will, sind die Herangehensweisen in schwedischen Seen nur durch die unterschiedlichen Wasserqualitäten/farben und durch die Tiefen bestimmt.
Und man muss immer eine/seine 'Geheimwaffe' mitnehmen.
Bei mir war das stets der 'Dirk Bach' - ein kleiner dicker Wobbler (schwimmend). Dieses Jahr habe ich mir etwas gebaut, wenn das fängig ist, poste ich es mit Bild nach meinem Urlaub.
beste Grüsse Schwefi


----------



## carphunterNRW (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

Genau den meine ich!!

Ist ja für Schweden echt noch ne Pfütze. 

Wird auch unser erster Schwedenurlaub. Es geht am 23. Juni los......

Wenn man bei google "Stråken Sjön" eingibt und auf Bilder klickt, dann ist es das fünfte Bild von links in der ersten Reihe.

Meint Ihr da könnte was zu holen sein? Wenn was für Erwartungen kann man an so einen See fahren? ;+|rolleyes

Habe echt keine Ahnung was ich an Gerät alles mitnehmen soll...  Gute Spinnruten etc. ist klar, an Wobblern hab ich auch Einiges (30 x Rapala). 

Müssten in so einem See auch Zander sein oder kann man das überhaupt nicht einschätzen?

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!:vik:


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

Hej,hej carphunterNRW,
na dann viel Spass am H-Straken. Dein Anreisetermin ist bemerkenswert!!!, denn wenn ich nicht irre wird da genau Mittsommar gefeiert. Richte Dich auf 'eine ausgelassene schwedische Bevölkerrung ' ein; packe am besten zusätzlich etwas geistiges Getränk ein. Wenn dann Dein schwedischer Gesprächpartner noch kann, kannst ihn ja nach den Fischarten im Straken befragen. Zander ist Gös und wird Jös ausgesprochen. Da Du sicher eine Fiskecort kaufen musst (ist billig), kannst Du auch den Verkäufer danach fragen, vielleicht hat er auch eine Gewässerkarte mit den Tiefenangaben (Touristenbüro, Tankstelle oder Lebensmittelladen). Ich bin überzeugt, wer schon mal geangelt hat, fängt gerade in Schweden mehr, als man verwerten könnte und Schleppen mit kupferfarbenen Blinkern, Anwerfen von Schilfkanten mit Wobblern oder auch Gummis in tiefe Löcher hüpfen lassen bringt immer Erfolg. Merkwürdig finde ich allerdings: den einen Tag geht mal garnix und am anderen Tag (gleiche Bedingungen) springen Dir die Fische förmlich über die Bordwand (apropos -> Du brauchst ein Boot!). Die Einheimischen beobachten, wenn welche da sind. In der Regel verständigen sie sich, ob gerade mal was geht oder auch nicht durch Winken (jedenfalls am nördlichen Vättern sehr ausgeprägt)
Na dann meterlange Hechte und fette Zander und vergiss nicht, danach einen kurzen Bericht zu geben.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## carphunterNRW (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

Hi Schwefi,

mit Midsommer hast Du recht!! An dem Wochenende wenn wir anreisen ist das. Haben wir aber auch erst 2-3 Wochen nach der Buchung erfahren. Wollen dann auch feiern gehen, evtl. in Motala. Ein Boot (Ruderboot) ist vorhanden. Echolot werde ich wahrscheinlich auch eins mitnehmen. Dann mal ein paar kanten suchen und den Gufi zappeln lassen. Hoffe echt das da was kommt (fahre mit 4 Nichtanglern, die mal angeln wollen|kopfkrat ) Wenn dann nix kommt lachen die mich aus. Die meinten zu mir, das es jeden Abend gegrillten Fisch geben soll. Aber keine Angst, das bedeutet nicht, dass ein Hechtbaum entsteht!! Denke mal, wenn wir jeden Abend einen Hecht zw. 60 - 70 cm fertig machen können ist das schon supi! Die ganz Großen sind auch viel zu schade zum Mitnehmen, sollen lieber für den Fortbestand sorgen....Und auf der Rückfahrt von Schweden will ich eh kein Fisch mitnehmen....

Werde auf jeden Fall mit Fotos berichten und den See empfehlen (hoffe ich auf jeden Fall). Mein Traum wäre es ja im Vättern Lachstrolling zu machen. 

Viele Grüße,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## alfons58 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

Fahre am 30.06.2010 nach Schweden und zu den besagten See Straken. Wer kann mir Infos geben.


----------



## alfons58 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

@Carphunter
 so nun zurück aus Schweden, a Traum. Also  Hecht  geht immer. Der See ist ein Waldsee durchschnittliche Tiefe 2 bis 3m  Wasser bräunlich aber klar. Wassertemperatur ca. 24° Tagestemperatur in  dem Zeitraum durchschnittlich 28° zweimal nur ein kurzes Gewitter.  Fischbestand überwiegend Hecht und Barsch (leider kein Zander). Riesige Schleien über 3 Kg, angeblich auch Aal kann ich aber nicht bestätigen.
Fangquote: Hechte mind. 3-4 pro Angelausflug Kapitalster Hecht  95 cm (kg leider Waage defekt) Barsche unmengen, Kapitalster 42cm 0,8  Kg im Schnitt aber 20 bis 30 cm. Waren am Tag ca. 3 bis 4 Stunden  Angeln. Höchste Trefferquote war an einem Tag 7 Hechte und 34 Barsche.  Laut unseres Gasherren ist die Beste Jahreszeit für Kapitale Hechte der  Nov. Hechte bis zu 1,25 m. 
Alles in allem, einer meiner schönsten Urlaube.


----------



## Schwedensee (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wer kennt den See Stråken in Schweden?*

Hallo zusammen.
war auch jemand vor kurzem am Strakensee???


----------

